# is it normal for my binding strap to break? again



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

where did it break at?


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

I just broke one yesterday.
I had it to tight where it connected to the binding and that with it being a few years old put to much torque on it.
It is good to replace every couple of years as the plastic compound they are made of breaks down over time and in extreme temps.
The plastic starts to lose the oil in it that gives it flex.
Keep a eye and replace your discs on your bindings if they are plastic or vinyl also as from experience landing off a huge tabletop and having one break into a few peices causes huge doctor bills.
Only ride metal now myself.
Keep a eye on the inserts on your board that you bolt your bindings into as they can start to pull out with abusive, fun riding style.


I just noticed I typed extreme, are you allowed to use that word here?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

campfortune said:


> I broke my toe strap again. This is my second time in 4-5 years. Is it normal? how often you break your strap?


you are almost Core, when you break 2-3 per season you will get a Core patch and lapel pin


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

No first he has to get a AM Core pin then he gets his Pro Core pin


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rear binding parts will fail, eventually. period.

You ride enough days and a screw will back out or a strap will wear, buckle springs break, buckles explode, kick the toe cap off, unicorns fuck it to death...


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

readimag said:


> where did it break at?


I only notice after I got off the lift, can't find the pieces...


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

CassMT said:


> you are almost Core, when you break 2-3 per season you will get a Core patch and lapel pin



I only go once a week and mostly all mountain.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Crankthat said:


> I just broke one yesterday.
> I had it to tight where it connected to the binding and that with it being a few years old put to much torque on it.
> It is good to replace every couple of years as the plastic compound they are made of breaks down over time and in extreme temps.
> The plastic starts to lose the oil in it that gives it flex.
> ...


wow...didn't know parts are so fragile
you meant replace parts couple of years? or the whole binding?
metal is heavy though...I have metal.
no...I don't think I am anywhere riding as hard as you


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I have had my bindings break there before not a big deal get a new strap or better yet get some new bindings if you want.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I snapped a toe ladder on my Salomon Holograms last month and my gf snapped the same strap on her Raiden Lynx bindings 2 weeks prior to that. I'm like twice her size and have ridden twice as much as her this season, so yeah it's not that uncommon.


----------

